# Bellevue



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Got a couple days off and made it out today. Bite was slow. Switched reservoirs and at least found a couple willing to bite. Crappie and perch all came on a small jiggin-rap. Going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice fished #4 over the weekend with the kids and had no luck. Didn't find the weeds like I have in the past but didn't move around much either. Idk if that's key in finding the fish there or not. Honestly only fished a few times on the ice but had weeds before and caught fish.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I fished #4 early and pretty much nothing but lookers and the big bass. I tried in several spots and and only found very short weeds. Only about 10' of water also. Fish had lockjaw. #5 had non-stop marks on the flasher and took me a little while to figure out which marks to work.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, went back up to #5 on Thursday morning....... only 1 bite and 1 perch for about 6 hours of fishing. Marks all over the bottom half of the flasher and had plenty that would follow, just not commit. The perch i caught followed the jiggin-rap 10' off the bottom before it hit, figured it was going to be a crappie. Next time i head up there, going to try at dusk instead of morning i think.

Talked to a couple guys that were up there both days i was. They had a camera and said there were sure plenty of perch down on the bottom. Also said don't bother working the marks about mid-way down, all carp. The perch would just come in and look at their bait and leave. They even went and got live minnows and tried those on the 2nd day to no avail. The only thing i caught the perch and crappie on was the jiggin-rap and had to really work it aggressive.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Hit #5 2 to 5 pm Friday
. Marked a crapload on the bottom on my finder. Some chasing but very few nibbles. Landed 2 nice crappies and lost one at the hole. Had the place to myself. Used wax worms jigs n spoons,


----------



## Derbyfreak230 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just to give a heads up to anyone planning on fishing res 5(547) I heard they going to start pumping water out


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

5 can be off the hook when they are pumping in. I don’t think it will be smart to venture up when they are pumping out


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Wonder why they would pump water out? It was no where close to full. #4 was pretty low last i was there as well. I didn't think the city even use the reservoirs for the water anymore since the rural water thing started...... i thought water was pumped in from somewhere else and held in the big water towers that were built. I could be wrong. Maybe someone else has more info.

With the current weather, i would assume the edges are shot right now and the main ice is floating due to the increased level from snowfall. I was hoping to get back up there at some point this winter. Getting out to good ice in the middle may be impossible for a little while. This rain SUCKS!


----------



## Derbyfreak230 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yea I'm not sure why they are. Im just going by what my cousin told me. He said when he was fishing there yesterday that's what he was told. He didn't say anything to me about the reasoning for it


----------



## robinsonb05 (Jul 11, 2012)

Bellevue #5 had weak edges but you can step over it to the thick ice today


----------



## moleman (Jan 24, 2012)

Ice is good at res five now. They aren't pumping. People on it now


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

They ARE pumping in at #4 right now. Ice there is 12" but has 3" ice around shore. Can get out (for now) if you spud your way to the good ice. They pump in the back corner..... I did not go anywhere close to that corner.

Fishing sucked at #4. 1 nice bass and 2 other bites was it for me over 5 hours fishing. Fish on the flasher, just would not hit. I shoulda went to #5. May have to take another day off this week.


----------



## moleman (Jan 24, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> They ARE pumping in at #4 right now. Ice there is 12" but has 3" ice around shore. Can get out (for now) if you spud your way to the good ice. They pump in the back corner..... I did not go anywhere close to that corner.
> 
> Fishing sucked at #4. 1 nice bass and 2 other bites was it for me over 5 hours fishing. Fish on the flasher, just would not hit. I shoulda went to #5. May have to take another day off this week.


----------



## moleman (Jan 24, 2012)

Res five is murky today. Good ice. To market to fish. Stay away


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If #5 got muddied up, they must be pumping there as well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Has anyone seen either #4 or #5 earlier this week or the weekend? Wanted to try one or the other today for a few hours.


----------



## robinsonb05 (Jul 11, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> Has anyone seen either #4 or #5 earlier this week or the weekend? Wanted to try one or the other today for a few hours.


Friday south end of 5 was open


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I didn't go far from home and found some 6"-8" ice...... and a few fish willing to play. Will post my results a little later after cleaning fish.


----------

